# ZAPJACK's workshop



## ZAPJACK (Apr 25, 2018)

Dear,
I will present to you my workshop at the end of april 2018
It's 25 years of collecting machines, tools, measurement instrument, steels, 
Enjoy the visit
At first, the measurement instruments: Tesa, Mahr, ROCH Etalon, Olympus, Carl Zeiss, Bowers, Mitutoyo...
LeZap


----------



## Hopper (Apr 25, 2018)

Some pretty nice stuff you have collected there. Looks like a Harley-Davidson crankshaft truing stand in the middle of the bench there, only not so heavy duty!


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 26, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the workshop


----------



## idahoan (Apr 26, 2018)

Very nice!
I like the hole mics.

Dave


----------



## DJP (Apr 27, 2018)

Your collection is impressive and the shop is neat and clean. Everything is either on display or in its place. It would qualify as a museum or gallery and if you have a gift shop at the exit I won't be surprised.

I'm sure that you have more to share in your next set of pictures. Thanks for making my tool collection look meagre.


----------



## kadora (Apr 28, 2018)

Looks like CERN particle accelerator service room.
Now I know how to spend my salary.


----------



## ZAPJACK (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for your appreciation friends.
It could be interesting to have a good lathe, but it's better have accessories.
Tool holder "Multifix"
Chucks collection, included magnetic chuck
Collets W20 ans six jaws high precision chucks
Spherical turning apparatus
Versatile gear train
Milling and cutting gear accessories
Square and hex collets
Grinding accessories with B8 type collets
LeZap


----------



## ShopShoe (Apr 28, 2018)

Zapjack,

Thank you for sharing your shop.  I must admit I am impressed by your lathe and accessories. If I can dream about the unobtainable (for me) Monarch, I can also dream about the unobtainable Schaublin.

Best wishes for more future projects.

--ShopShoe


----------



## ZAPJACK (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm still looking for:
Dividing apparatus 102-21.800
Flat chuck 102-20.070
Tailstock with cross handle 102-67.000
If somebody have it twice?
Regards
LeZap


----------



## Rudy (Apr 30, 2018)

Very nice and tidy. Inspiration to ceep my shop like that 

Rudy


----------



## ZAPJACK (May 1, 2018)

Now the milling machine SCHAUBLIN 13 and accessories
Versatile dividing head
Slotting head
vertical milling head
sensitive boring head
rotary table
straight & sinus table
fitted with XZY Mitutoyo DRO
miscellaneous accessories
LeZap


----------



## kadora (May 1, 2018)

I appreciate how clean you keep your machines.
What is SENSITIVE boring head ?


----------



## ZAPJACK (May 1, 2018)

kadora said:


> What is SENSITIVE boring head ?


It's an Universal high-speed milling, drilling and boring head
Perhaps this picture better
LeZap


----------



## DJP (May 1, 2018)

It's nice to see some metal chips at the base of the mill and on the shelf of an adjoining table. It feels more like home.


----------



## ZAPJACK (May 5, 2018)

Oil jet lubricator. I never use cooling water.
DECKEL SO single lip tool & cutter grinder
High accurate drilling machine
LeZap


----------



## DJP (May 5, 2018)

I can see the robust table and twin vertical posts for the drill press adding rigidity but I thought that drilling accuracy comes from the quality of the chuck.

Is your chuck special too? Just curious as it's an upgrade that I would consider.


----------



## jimsshop1 (May 5, 2018)

Very nice set up and collection you have there. Do you make or build any thing with all that?


----------



## kadora (May 6, 2018)

jimsshop1
Have a look on ZAPJACK threads you will see his complicated models of tractors.
By the way ZAPJACK how is your RR Merlin ?


----------



## ZAPJACK (May 6, 2018)

DJP said:


> I can see the robust table and twin vertical posts for the drill press adding rigidity but I thought that drilling accuracy comes from the quality of the chuck.
> 
> Is your chuck special too? Just curious as it's an upgrade that I would consider.


You're right DJP, the drill had an upgrade many years ago
Also the massive table machinned in a raw bloc of allied steel.
Chuck is an "ALBRECHT" 0-1/4"
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (May 6, 2018)

kadora said:


> By the way ZAPJACK how is your RR Merlin ?


Stand-by. because I have some problem for the machining of the connecting rods
Mainly the "fork" one.
And I make the promise to build the Lanz HP at first.
After the "HP", I will finish the De Havilland Gipsy and than come back on the Merlin. Unfortunately, I have only 28 hours in a day
I have a very demanding work, I'm leaving home at 6AM and coming back around 7PM, when I'm not in a foreign country. I work abroad as technical consultant.
Regards
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (May 12, 2018)

Last acquisition for my "102" is a spinder cross operated tailstock
Spindle taper W20
Spindle stroke 200mm
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (May 13, 2018)

A little bit general view
LeZap


----------



## DJP (May 13, 2018)

I am sure that you intuitively know where you placed every tool so that retrieval is fast and efficient. It's the same for everyone but what I found interesting is when our son came to my shop for a project and without asking he was able to locate the tools that he needed. It must be DNA related.

This also explains why at my age moving to a new shop would be a disaster. The burnt in memory of where each tool or fastener resides would be lost.


----------



## Wizard69 (May 14, 2018)

DJP said:


> I am sure that you intuitively know where you placed every tool so that retrieval is fast and efficient. It's the same for everyone but what I found interesting is when our son came to my shop for a project and without asking he was able to locate the tools that he needed. It must be DNA related.
> 
> This also explains why at my age moving to a new shop would be a disaster. The burnt in memory of where each tool or fastener resides would be lost.




Just trying to rebuild/remodel my basement into a better shop has me constantly looking for stuff that is no long in its OLD resting place.  

I really have no choice if i want to have an acceptable work shop but it does scramble the brain a  bit when you have to ask yourself which cabinet did i put XYZ.  Then you have the really hard choices about which items to keep.   Sometimes you just end up staring at the mess wondering if it makes sense to go forward.


----------



## ZAPJACK (May 19, 2018)

Miscellaneous tooling: like boring head Kaiser & Rawyler (both are made in Switzerland) Arkograph, ....
LeZap


----------



## kadora (May 20, 2018)

What for is ARKOGRAPH looks quite mysterious .
What is purpose of brick behind Mercedes rear wheel ? I am just joking.
Beautiful car I have never seen this model of Mercedes . Is it customized for you?


----------



## ZAPJACK (May 20, 2018)

Oups! sorry, the car was a mistake. But by the way it's standard cabriolet with AMG kit.
Arkograf, is a tool for the marking HSS tools for exemple. Or all kind of marking on hard metal
Regards
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jul 21, 2018)

Last but not least, a new Maprox chuck (Swiss made)
Ultra thin and direct mounting on W20 spindle
LeZap


----------

